# Giricek + 1st for Korver



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

What do you guys think about the trade? There's the addition by subtraction angle, the possible effects on Morris Almond's opportunities to play this season and more. 

All in all, I think I like it.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: Giricek for Korver + 1st*

It is a great trade for Utah! They get another white boy shooter.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Giricek for Korver + 1st*

Riiiiiiight. Anyone else? Something substantive, perhaps?


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Good short-term move for the Jazz. Korver is overpaid, but good at what he does.

What draft pick is the Jazz giving up? I have heard several different versions.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Decent move but i think you overpaid for korver. Wats the pick?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

All I know is that the pick is protected.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

OK, after seeing Korver's debut with the Jazz, I can tell you that I love the hustle this guy puts in, as well as his wise demeanor when playing. He honestly had no idea what in the world he was doing out there and you could see him holding his hands out as if to ask "what do I do?" during most offensive sets. A simple instruction, a simple placement in a zone and he did exactly what he should have, each time. He also had two blocks, two steals, a bunch of deflections, brought a HUGE spark to the team when he entered the game, hit a 3, and just played really well and really inspired.

It was interesting hearing the home crowd at the game. During the end of a play when it was blown dead the stadium broke into a mild roar and I couldn't figure out why. Then a timeout was called, and then the announcer called in Kyle Korver, and the place went nuts. He missed his first open 3, but then Deron got it right back to him and he nailed it. The place went pretty crazy.

Awesome pickup for the Jazz. I can't wait to see what he can do once he's rolling in the offensive sets, and also working the high-low with Boozer or Millsap.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Kyle's one of my favorite players, a great trade for both teams. His effort is greatly underappreciated, and he won't have to do too much here.


----------



## Rednecksbasketball (Dec 18, 2003)

I like the addition. He gives the Jazz a deadly 3pt shooter and its not like that the Jazz will have given up very much. Gira was as good as gone anyway. he was either going to get traded or bought out. the pick, it's likely going to be late first round. With all these young players on the team as is, I don't see how another one would help.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Rednecksbasketball said:


> I like the addition. He gives the Jazz a deadly 3pt shooter and its not like that the Jazz will have given up very much. Gira was as good as gone anyway. he was either going to get traded or bought out. the pick, it's likely going to be late first round. With all these young players on the team as is, I don't see how another one would help.


Yup. As I see it, the Jazz got something for just about nothing. And Korver is a very good something.

The only downside to this is that CJ is finally coming alive. With the way Memo is playing, I'd put Booz at the 5 more often and maybe slide AK to the 4 often, too. Give more minutes to these 2/3 tweeners like CJ and Korver so they can be on the floor more often than not. Memo isn't giving us jack, and Boozer/Millsap or Boozer/AK can definitely get the job done.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

As for now, are you Utah fans happy with the trade and with Korver play?


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Considering the Jazz' record since he arrived, how can anyone not be happy with him?


----------



## WeatherGuy (May 29, 2007)

Zuca said:


> As for now, are you Utah fans happy with the trade and with Korver play?


Absolutely! :clap: 

Giri was done, it's rare to get out of Sloan's dog house. Giri was extremely inconsistent, especially with Sloan's inconsistent bench rotations. He didn't help himself out with his shoot first (and always) mentality with very limited defensive effort.

The draft pick is protected and shouldn't amount to anything more than what is on the Jazz bench. Korver is steadily getting comfortable and it looks like the Jazz are beginning to figure out how to play him to their benefit. Korver has had some good showings recently and some big shots. Having his FT shooting ability in the 4TH quarter will help too. Korver will never be the best defender on the floor but he will be one of the better defensive hustlers (at least for the Jazz.) He gives good effort and will provide needed help defense.

He is also a good guy. It well known his love for Philly and especially the kids he worked with and helped. I had a chance to take my Jr Jazz team to see Korver at a Jazz player appearance at the Dee Events Center and he was great! He can really relate to the kids and from all the Q-n-A it was easy to tell he's got a good head on his shoulders and is just an overall good guy. Winning is important and the Jazz are winning since the trade, but not having knuckleheads and the distractions that come with them is important too. I hope the Jazz never see the likes of Artest, Marbury, Stoudamire, etc.

Korver may cause some problems getting Almond minutes and incorporated into the team but that would have been the case this first year anyway. The positive side of that, though, is if there isn't room for both, (hopefully) both will have trade value, something that wouldn't have been the case with Giri later on.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

what is it now? 14-2 since he came to Utah? I sure do like it, he really can shoot and spreads the defense out and opens it up for other players.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You know what's scary? 14 years ago, another lights out shooter was traded from Philadephia that led to the Jazz becoming one of the league's elite.... I'm sure you all know who I'm talking about.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> You know what's scary? 14 years ago, another lights out shooter was traded from Philadephia that led to the Jazz becoming one of the league's elite.... I'm sure you all know who I'm talking about.


Hornyseks? :biggrin:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Who knows, maybe Korver will take over the starting spot and average 15ppg, and Brewer will turn into the modern-day Byron Russell. I don't know where Kirilenko fits in though... past-prime Tom Chambers?

And seriously, I know the comparison's played out, but:








If it wasn't for the jersey, I'd have thought they were interviewing Ashton Kutcher from courtside


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

What about Okur? Sure isn't any modern day greg ostertag (THANK GOD!!!)


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

AK-47 said:


> Hornyseks? :biggrin:


Yeah baby! :yay:


----------



## WeatherGuy (May 29, 2007)

Yao Mania said:


> You know what's scary? 14 years ago, another lights out shooter was traded from Philadephia that led to the Jazz becoming one of the league's elite.... I'm sure you all know who I'm talking about.


It wouldn't be the same guy responsible for the recent shooting success and confidence of AK, would it:biggrin:?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

What is it now, 15-2 since Korver joining the team? Insane... I hope he gets invited to the 3pt shootout and challenge Kapono


----------



## WeatherGuy (May 29, 2007)

Oh my, 6-8 3PT which blew open a tight game, changed the momentum, sparked energy, and helped set a Jazz record. That's what we've been waiting for and will be expecting more of. Giri would rarely (if ever) have that kind of impact, especially against one of the hotter teams in the league. It will only continue to get better :yay:.

Now, who can we get for Collins & Hart????


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> What is it now, 15-2 since Korver joining the team? Insane... I hope he gets invited to the 3pt shootout and challenge Kapono


Yes, 15-2 since Korver has joined the team.6-8 from downtown last night (4 from the 2nd quarter)


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Korver's in the perfect place for him.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

16-2 /w Korver :yay:


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

It's sooo nice!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

This trade has really worked out for the Jazz. Nice trade, and the Jazz are winning 10 in a row.


----------



## ThePerfectOne (Feb 8, 2008)

I love the trade, The Jazz got Korver, a great clutch shooter, and the 76ers got a mediocre shooter in Giri, so the Jazz easily won this trade, and 16-2 with Korver is great.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

The Sixers could care less about Giricek. It was about the 1st and the cap space.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> The Sixers could care less about Giricek. It was about the 1st and the cap space.


Exactly what made this trade work. If the Sixers were trying to improve their team this season they wouldn't of done this trade, not at all.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Korver being here leaves me conflicted. On one hand, he was my favorite sixer when he got traded. On the other, I hope he dies.


----------

